# Mid Atlantic Rally



## Highlander96 (Mar 1, 2005)

Hey Everyone!

We missed the spring rally by a few days, but I remember a mention of a fall rally.

Was there ever a date set? Would some of the Mid Atlantic Outbackers want to get together in October?









I just had to throw it out there. shy

What does everyone think?









Tim


----------



## wingnut (Mar 21, 2005)

Hey Y'all

We sure would like to get together again. We had a lot of fun, and Scooter still talks about his camping friends. The Blue Ridge Mountains are beautiful in the fall.


----------



## Highlander96 (Mar 1, 2005)

The Blue Ridge Mountains are beautiful in the fall. We lived in Radford for a few years and try to get back everytime we can.

I was thinking of the mountains in October. Maybe some where up north on 81. There is a Jellystone Park in Luray that we wanted to check out. Who knows....

Hopefully we can put something together.

There are quite a few of us in the VA, MD, DE, PA, NJ, NC area.

Any takers????? Post some ideas!









Tim


----------



## Fire44 (Mar 6, 2005)

My brother-in-law and sister went to the Yogi in Luray just last week and really loved it. If the timing works out (and the DW likes the idea) then I would be in. I would have to look at the kids school dates.

Gary


----------



## dougdogs (Jul 31, 2004)

Don't have to twist my arm very hard to make a trip to Luray.







My wife and I love caves and caverns, and they have a pretty darn good example there!!


----------



## jgerni (Nov 10, 2003)

I'm in as well. I've wanted to try out Luray campground. The KOA near Staunton is nice as well.

Highlander96, I'm also a RU gradâ€¦1994 vintage.


----------



## Fire44 (Mar 6, 2005)

My sister said they had a great waterslide/pool, maybe pulling the date up alittle so that the weather might be warmer and the kids not in school. Just my thoughts...but I would try to go whenever the group wants too.

Gary


----------



## Highlander96 (Mar 1, 2005)

I threw October out there because I figured that everyone had plans for the summer.

We can't do anything until August 26. We'll be at the Mouse House the first week of August and I have to be in Austin, TX until August 18 or 19.

DW is a teacher and she will be starting back to school that week as well. However, she has leave time and we can be flexible. Our oldest is starting school as well.

When is school starting for everyone else? I figure that Luray is about 3 hrs for me. Exit 264, I81.

Lets talk!!!!

Tim


----------



## Fire44 (Mar 6, 2005)

Our schools are opening back up on Aug 29th. But my son who loves to camp is going into first grade so we maybe able to miss a Friday for a weekend trip. The daughter (who does not like camping) would stay at home anyway. The wife and I both have vacation time left. So, I guess that I am saying that we could be flexable!!!

Gary


----------



## Highlander96 (Mar 1, 2005)

How about August 26,27,28? I know it is the weekend of the Bristol Race, but I don't have tickets!!!!!!







So......DW said that she could get out of school early since the kids don't come in until Monday.







Waterslides and pool will be open. Pond is stocked and waiting.

Any Ideas!!!!

Tim


----------



## Fire44 (Mar 6, 2005)

My DW is off that weekend, I am scheduled to work (but can get it off), kids are out of school, and I would like to go camping!!!! That would work for us (of course I would have to get the approval of my DLW).

That would be 2, anyone else???

Gary


----------



## Highlander96 (Mar 1, 2005)

DH just got off the phone with the campground, they have some slots available.
Full hookups are $45 a night and they give 10% Good Sam or AAA discount.

Michelle


----------



## wingnut (Mar 21, 2005)

I'll have to check that week. Scooter starts school that week I think. Other than that we should be able to make it. About a two hr hop on 81. How is the pond stocked? We have never been there. But if it is anything like the KOA in Verrona, a good time will be had by all.


----------



## Highlander96 (Mar 1, 2005)

Todd,

Just got a brochure from them today. The pond is stocked with Largemouth and Smallmouth Bass twice a year. Late summer could make for some interesting buzzbait fishing at night.

Any more interest out there?









Tim


----------



## 1stTimeAround (Sep 22, 2004)

I am interested and glad to see others trying to get all of us Mid Atlantic folks together. The first rally was great and I think having two a year would be excellent, in case you can't make it to one, you have another chance!!

The August 18-20 we will be in Hatteras but I would certainly like to get together with everyone if another date can be considered.

I'm actually in quite a hurry so I'll check back later and see if any other dates can be accomodated by all of you and if not then I know you guys will have fun.

Todd,

Tell Scooter we said "Hi!"

Jason


----------



## Highlander96 (Mar 1, 2005)

Jason,

We were looking at August 26-28. Hope that will work for everyone.









Michelle


----------



## wingnut (Mar 21, 2005)

The Boss says were in. Let us know if we need to call ourselves or are we going to try for a group rate.


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

I just got done talking it over with the BOSS








And she said go for it. So we are in 
The Northeastern Rally in May got a group discount from the Yogi in New York
Has anyone talked to Luray about group rate.

Don


----------



## Highlander96 (Mar 1, 2005)

Don,

Not yet on the group rate. I'll call tomorrow morning.

Do you think you may be able to come up with some Root Beer? Every time we are in Schuylkill Haven (yes we have family there) they have the best root beer in kegs. Don't know the name and it is too late to call the inlaws.

Tim


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

Did you say ROOTBEER









Don


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

He said ROOTBEER, must be for the kids


----------



## Highlander96 (Mar 1, 2005)

I spoke with Terri at the Campground this morning. They do not give group discounts during the weekend, in season. They have at least 10 sites that they can group us together in. They are all WES.

I went out on a limb and booked for the weekend of August 26, 27, 28. The rate is $45.00 less 10% Good Sam Discount. The total was $88.29 including tax.

If interested you can call the Campground at 1-800-420-6679. If you reference my last name (Sauer), they have the campsites linked to my reservation. You can also mention Outbackers.com, but they have everything tied to my last name.

Here is the link to their website.

http://www.campluray.com

Hope to see you there!

Tim


----------



## Sidewinder (Feb 25, 2005)

I wish we could come!!!! That's one of our favorites. We will be in Va Beach that weekend. Luray should be awesome. The water in the pool will be very warm by then. We went for Father's Day weekend and it was a little cool---to say the least---but the kids didn't care!

Just a note: the water slide, miniture golf, and paddle boats cost extra there. You buy a wrist band that lets you use them...$15 per person for the length of your stay or $6 per day.

Speaking of the pond. Casey, my little one, caught her first fish there during our trip. You should have seen the look on her face! It was a little brim -- she was in heaven. That's what camping is all about -- makin' memories.

You guys have fun -- we'll be thinking about you!

Sidewinder


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

Just got off the phone with the campground
And booked our reservation
We got site # 165

Don


----------



## wingnut (Mar 21, 2005)

Good Mornin,

Just got off the phone with the campground and made the reservation. Looked at the web site with Scooter, He is packing now! He just asked me if he needs to take one or two pairs of swimming trunks. he has his fishing pole out too.


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

Anyone else get a site yet
Don


----------



## 1stTimeAround (Sep 22, 2004)

Alright boys I may be "In"! Everything sounds great BooBoo!!

I am planning a trip with my son, his baseball coach and his two boys, but no ladies this go around (my wife and daughter that is!)!!

The coach would rather head toward the mountains than toward the sea so this may work out. I'll check with him and then post the results!!

Keep your fingers crossed!!

Jason


----------



## Highlander96 (Mar 1, 2005)

Keep working on em' Jason!!!!!

I just called the campground. We are in Site 164, HootBob is 165, Todd is 163. All are located on Pine Tree Place.

Any more interest.......Dougdogs, can I twist your arm?

Happy Outbacking!

Tim


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

Well we have 3 anyone else
How about you Fire44

Don


----------



## 1stTimeAround (Sep 22, 2004)

I sent out the email to the coach and we'll see what he has to say!! Hopefully I can call and make my reservations tomorrow or Wed.!!

Jason


----------



## Highlander96 (Mar 1, 2005)

How about WillyTy??????? I know there is at least another family registered in MD. Anybody reading?????

What happened to the Tidewater crew??????

It's only a short hop along I-64!

What about you North Jersey folk? Too much hay and too many gun racks down here??





















(Mike, If you come down...we'll show you where the 3rd row seat is in the 2500HD!)









Really, it should be a great time. Warm enough to swim during the day and probably chilly enough for a sweater at night.









Hey....If I get the boat running again I may bring some crabs to steam(yeah right, the boat is never running)

Sweet Dreams!

Tim


----------



## Fire44 (Mar 6, 2005)

Have to make sure that I can get that weekend off. And I am still working on the DW. I am pretty sure that we can make it.

Gary


----------



## WillTy3 (Jul 20, 2004)

Tim

I have been reading this thread and have been thinking about it. I am wondering how hilly it is there. The Tundra may not be up to it







. Let me know what you guys think about the terrain and then i have to check with DW.

Will


----------



## 1stTimeAround (Sep 22, 2004)

Well boys, I'm sorry to say that the coach cannot make it that weekend, and neither can I.







The baseball coach is also the flag football coach and he just informed me that we have a football jamboree that day so I'll be doing football all day on Aug. 27.

I know you guys and girls will have a blast and sorry I will miss it.









Take a trip down the slide for me!!!









Jason


----------



## Highlander96 (Mar 1, 2005)

Will,

I really think the most hill you will have to climb at one time would be the Bay Bridge!.









Really, the highest pass on I-70 is about 1250 feet and that is a gradual grade. The hills on I-81 do not get that bad until MM205 southbound. Take a look at some maps and check out this route.

From the Shore: 50 West to 97 North to 695 West to 70 West: 340 sout to Rte 7 West to I-81 South to exit 264 then about 20 miles east on Rte. 211.

The only road I do not know anything about is Rte. 211.









Do I think the Tundra can do it........You bet!

You have to be comfortable with the pull. If you would like, we could meet up on Friday and be drafting partners.

Hope to see you there!

Tim


----------



## huntr70 (Jul 8, 2005)

HootBob said:


> Just got off the phone with the campground
> And booked our reservation
> We got site # 165
> 
> ...


Don....how long of a run do you think it will take to get to this place?? May be interested here, depends on the time frame I guess. We are only 20 minutes apart, so it would be about the same for us to run down. Which routes do we need to take to get there??

Steve


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

Ha Jason
I figure about 4 hrs.
I'm going out 78 to 81 to exit 264 at New Market and go east on US 211,20 miles
There you go two outbacks traveling that would get some looks









Don


----------



## dougdogs (Jul 31, 2004)

Highlander96 said:


> Any more interest.......Dougdogs, can I twist your arm?
> 
> Happy Outbacking!
> 
> ...


Delorne has it at 375 mile each way for me. a little too far for a weekend, plus my company is sending me to Germany for a couple of weeks

Looks like we won't be able to make this one


----------



## randelsclan (Jul 15, 2005)

Is it to late to sign up to attend this? We are relitivly new to TT camping but so far have really enjoyed our Outback.

Scott


----------



## wingnut (Mar 21, 2005)

Scott,
I think I can safely say the more the merrier. You need to call for your own site.


----------



## randelsclan (Jul 15, 2005)

Well this sounds like it will be alot of fun. I just call the CG and we are set to go. We have site 162.

Looking forward to meeting follow Outbackers.

Scott, Dawn and the Boys (ages 9,11,12)


----------



## Highlander96 (Mar 1, 2005)

Welcome aboard!

That is four confirmed Outbackers in one place at one time!!!!

Can't wait!

Tim


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

Glad you are able to join us Scott.

Tim you should have been at the NY. rally with 13 of us 
That was awesome.

Don


----------



## wingnut (Mar 21, 2005)

Question

Are we going to plan a get together for sometime durring the weekend IE pot luck or sumpthen?


----------



## Highlander96 (Mar 1, 2005)

Guess we could do that!

Just got back from Ocean City, MD with the Outback!

What a good time! I can't wait until Luray.

Let me know what you want to do!

Tim


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

That's fine with us
Just let me know what we are doing.

Don


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

Three weeks to go anyone else out there interested.
Don


----------



## wingnut (Mar 21, 2005)

Hey Y'all

Just got back from Sam's. Bought two bags of charcoal for the duch ovens. I'll fix a pot of chilli. Maybe a pineapple upside down cake too. Anyone else?


----------



## Highlander96 (Mar 1, 2005)

Sorry All......

We just returned from Florida this afternoon. We have been gone for the past 10 days.

I am sure we can throw something together. I will be arount this week, but in Austin, TX next.

We could throw a bunch of stuff on the grills........I have some venision and maybe some other critters around. Maybe even pick up some fresh roadkill!









Seriously, we could have a pretty good size bbq. All of our sites are next to each other.

Is it stilljust four of us!

Have a good one!

Tim


----------



## Fire44 (Mar 6, 2005)

I really wish we could make it, but it isn't going to work out for us. Have a great time and we will try to make the next one.

Gary


----------



## Highlander96 (Mar 1, 2005)

Alright......

We are geting closer and closer. I was thinking that since right now it looks like it is just 4 Outbacker families we could maybe have a BBQ or something. I was thinking about Onion Rings in the Dutch oven.....Fresh Red and White meats on the Grill. Some salads.......

Any ideas out there.

Let's hear from everyone!

Tim sunny


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

My girls ask me if there are any kids around their age going to Luray.
Tori 15
Payge 13
Cordell 8

Don


----------



## Highlander96 (Mar 1, 2005)

Don,

My daughter Madison is 4 going on 40.......She may seen a little young to your kids, but she will fit right in!

Tim


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

hey guys,
If everyone supplies their own meat and then everyone chips in with a side and/or a dessert ,I think that would probably be the easiest way to go. 
I was figuring we could supply broccoli salad and fresh mozz salad with a fresh fruit tray .
Does this work for you guys or not.
Let me know
Don


----------



## Highlander96 (Mar 1, 2005)

Hootbob,

That sounds like a plan. I'll let you all know what I am making once I figure it out.







I am holding the fort down this week since Tim is in Austin, TX for work.

Michelle


----------



## wingnut (Mar 21, 2005)

Works for us also. I'll ;et you know what else we will bring. Got to check with the boss.


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

One more week to go

Don


----------



## wingnut (Mar 21, 2005)

Yep all three and a 1/2 of us are looking forward to it.


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

Ya We can't wait either
Should be fun

Don


----------



## RW98 (Mar 25, 2005)

Hey all,

My family and I will be up there this Friday-Sunday. I believe our site is going to be around 124 or somewhere close to it. I wished I had read this topic sooner so that I could have made arrangements to be closer to the Outbackers. We look forward to meeting you all. We'll be the ones driving a marroon Chevy with our 23RS.

See ya there action


----------



## Highlander96 (Mar 1, 2005)

Maybe they can move you over a couple rows closer? It's worth a try. Check your PM. I sent you some info.. See you there!

Michelle


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

Thats great RW98 see you there
Can't hurt to see if they could move you over.
Is it Friday yet









Don


----------



## randelsclan (Jul 15, 2005)

Well we're all set to go.









Looking forward to seeing everyone. But as I posted in another thread we just traded in our Outback last week for a Cougar 301 BSH. So donâ€™t be surprised when we pull in. Assuming of course you'll still talk will us.

Scott, Dawn and the boys (ages 9,11,12)


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

Hey Scott
Once an Outbacker Always a Outbacker
Not a problem in my eyes

Don
P.S. I ready


----------



## RW98 (Mar 25, 2005)

Thanks for the PM Highlander. I called today to see if we could have our site changed and they had nothing else available that would be closer. We will be on Jellystone, which is one row away from where you all will be staying. Anyways, thanks again for the information and I'm sure we'll be seeing you there.

cya soon action


----------



## Highlander96 (Mar 1, 2005)

No problem RW......

Looks like were we are going to have 5 total. Should be fun.

Randelsclan....Can't wait to see the Cougar. I like the rear garage and can't say that I have not toyed with a Cougar Fiver!

Can't wait to see everyone. Looks like it will be the middle of the afternoon before we get there.

I'll bring my big firepit grate so we can throw some vittles on it.

Still working on side dishes and dessert here.

Tim


----------



## wingnut (Mar 21, 2005)

Hey Y'all
The dishwasher just exploded the plumbing in the house. Got the DW at LOwes getting parts. I hope thus us an easy fix. May not be able to come if this doesn't go well.


----------



## Highlander96 (Mar 1, 2005)

Wingnut,

I hope all goes well. We will keep our fingers crossed!

Michelle


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

I will cross mine also
Hope all goes well for you

Don


----------



## wingnut (Mar 21, 2005)

Thanks for the finger crossing. Lowes didn't have what I needed. I had to replace most everything from the dishwasher out. A local hardware store still had the old style copper threaded pipe fittings for the P trap. It's back together and worrking. We are looking forward to meeting you all face to face Friday.







I got the trailer washed today and the DW started loading. She says we will bring deviled eggs







and banana pudding







to the dinner.


----------



## Highlander96 (Mar 1, 2005)

We'll be there......I don't know when, but we'll be there.

Michelle has a meeting at school at 1:00. Who knows what traffic is going to be like.

I just opened up a bulkhead in my kitchen that we were going to remove and there were two black pipe drains coming through it. Not a problem if the bulkhead is going to stay, but the plans that I paid the Designer $500.00 do come up with are now no good!!!!

Michelle is going to whip up some pasta salad, and we are still not sure about dessert. I do have a pork tenderloin that I am bringing along.

See Ya'll Friday!

Tim


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

Wingnut,Glad that you everything straightened out.
I'm planning on being there around 2:00.
Have a few thing to put in the camper today & wash it.

Don


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

All packed and getting ready to pull out within the hour.
We'll see you all there this afternoon.

Don


----------

